# Anyone Tried This?



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey-

During the off season i do alotta thinking about duck hunting, jsut like the rest of you hunters! Today I saw a UPS truck drive by my house, and I thought that would be kinda kool to use as a decoy trailer. Cause you can drive it, haul dekes, and pull the boat. I was jsut wondering if anyone has seen anything like this

Im not gonna do this, but jsut wanted to see if anyone has

Thanks
-Shootnmiss09


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

I have thought of stuff like that, but never tell anyone for fear of being made fun of!! :beer:


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

yah i figured ppl would make fun of me, but that dont matter cause i dont personallt know many ppl on here. I just think it would be cool to see sumtin like this, tahts why i asked


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

I have thought about it tons of time. A nice little cube van..put a couple bunks in it etc. The only problem is those duall tires don't handle muddy corn feilds very well. LOL

David


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

A bus would work the best. A couple of people in Battle Lake bought a bus and cut the back half and use it to haul their snowmobiles and they kept the front in tact so they could sleep in it. I can only imagion using that for dekes.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Just a little step up from the short bus: dd:


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

that bus wouldnt get stuck in no muddy corn fields!!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I had a old friend that had a four wheel drive bus that he used for hunting. That thing was pretty sweet. I have thought about that cube van idea for a long time!


----------



## goosemayton (Feb 16, 2008)

I just about bought a old ambulance for the same reason then I thought about the bad gas milage and that I could only use it for that reason.


----------

